# Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?



## Trickyfisher (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe wegen eines kleinen Luxus Problemchens #h
Eigentlich war für März wieder eine Tour nach Venezuela geplant, da aber leider einige Mitfahrer stornierten, wurde die ganze Tour gecancelt.
Da ich mir aber in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, unbedingt im Frühjahr wegzufahren, habe ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen, und folgendes kam dabei raus:
*Norwegen-Saltstraumen Ende März oder Island/Akranes Anfang April #c*
Beides also richtige Abenteuer-Rock the Eismeer trips.
Beide Touren sind kleine Gruppen, beide Angebote schauen sehr gut aus was Betreuung, Unterkunft und Boote betrifft, Norwegen wären 7 Angeltage, Island wären 9 Angeltage, dafür auch teurer, aber beides noch im Rahmen.
Also, stellt euch mal vor, die liebe Fee kommt zu euch und ihr dürftet euch eine der beiden Touren aussuchen, was würdet ihr nehmen?
Bei beiden Gruppen ist noch genau 1 Platz frei, ich müsste mich also schnell entscheiden.
Dann haut mal rein, Jungs (und Mädels), danke schon mal
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Na, keiner einen Vorschlag?#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Island - weil ich Norwegen schon kenne...


----------



## AlexHH (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hallo,

ich war bereits in beiden Ländern angeln (Norwegen - Hitra und Südnorwegen; Island - Westfjorde) und fand beides gut.

Wenn es um das reine Angeln geht, würde ich unbedingt nach Island fahren: tolle und viele Fische (an einem Tag zu Zweit 750 kg Dorsch und alles unter 95 cm ging sogar wieder rein, ca. ein Dutzend Fische ü115 cm - aber das war auch der perfekte Tag). Allerdings sehr windanfällig von 7 Angeltagen, konnten wir nur einen (s.o.) aus dem Fjord raus. Allerdings war auch das Angeln im geschützten Fjord noch weltklasse. Fische beschränken sich auf Dorsch, Heilbutt und Steinbeißer (und mal ne schnelle Scholle zum Mittag ). Die Natur dort oben ist sehr karg.
Wenn Du mehr Wind-/Wettersicherheit oder mehr Abwechslung beim Angeln oder schönere (z.B. waldreichere) Natur möchstest, dann Norwegen.

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Beides sehr attraktiv, aber rein angeltechnisch würde ich zu Norwegen tendieren. Die Artenvielfalt ist in Island doch relativ beschränkt. Wer natürlich Dorsch bis zum Erbrechen fangen will, ist  in Island gut aufgehoben.........halt Ne Geschmacksache. Rein von der Natur ist m.M. nach Norwegen defintiv attraktiver.


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hallo und danke schon mal für die ersten Beiträge.
Beide Touren sind ja ziemlich zeitig im Frühjahr und gehen unter den Motto" wer fängt den größten Dorsch".
Die meisten Leute fahren ja in beide Länder eher im sommer, ich wäre also sehr interessiert an Erfahrungsberichten, wie´s dort so Ende März-Anfang April aussieht.
Was die Wind Anfälligkeit in Island betrifft, Akranes ist eine neue Anlage, die erst 2014 eröffnet wurde und angeblich der "am besten windgeschützte Angelbereich in Island"sein sollte.
Also, wenn mir wer dazu was berichten könnte, immer her damit.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0EfiuEI_zc


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0EfiuEI_zc



Also ich seh da "Was machen Sachen" am comedy Kanal67? 
Falscher link?


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Tut mir leid, als ich im Titel "was machen" gelesen habe musste ich sofort an dieses Video denken und konnte es mir verkneifen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe dich damit belustigt und nicht verärgert!


----------



## 2911hecht (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ich würde Island vorschlagen,die Chance seinen Traumfisch zu fangen sind dort größer.
Mich würden dort die Steinbeisser und Heilbutts reizen.


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

*Anfang April in die West-Fjords von Island?
Vergiss nicht Deinen Wintermantel mitzunehmen*!#6

2 X war ich mit einer Fünfergruppe in Sudavik und Sudureyri, und zwar Ende August Anfang September.

Island muss man mal erlebt haben, aber ich denke, man muss dort auch nicht mehrmals "aufschlagen", zumal die Tour nicht nur sehr teuer sondern auch einigermaßen beschwerlich ist.

Und den Fisch, den man fängt, muss bis auf den Eigenbedarf zum abendlichen Braten in der dortigen Fischfabrik abgeben werden. Am Schluss bekommt jeder Teilnehmer einen Karton mit gefrorenen Fisch mit den Heimweg.

Die Ausflüge nach Island wären ein abendfüllender Gesprächsstoff  - belassen wir es dabei. 
Ich fahre lieber an den Romsdalfjord oder nach Südnorwegen, es ist einfach erholsamer!


.


----------



## 2911hecht (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ja stimmt,aber einen Karton von 20kg.
Man kann sich auch aussuchen welches Fischfilet man gerne mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hi
Kein Problem mit den Link, ist ja witzig.
Auf Island würde die Tour nicht in die Westfjorde gehen, sondern nach Akranes, das ist nicht sehr weit von Reikjavik weg und dort darf man sogar noch den Fisch selber filetieren, kostet dann auch nix extra.
Und das es da noch kalt ist um die Zeit ist mir klar, ein warmer flaoting Anzug muss da sowieso mit.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Ja stimmt,aber einen Karton von 20kg.
> Man kann sich auch aussuchen welches Fischfilet man gerne mitnehmen möchte.



Jo, stimmt auch,
dass bestellt werden kann, welche Filets man gerne haben möchte, ist neu, denn jeder bekam damals die gleiche "Mischung".

2o kg Fischgfilets kommt auch hin, nur sollte man bedenken, dass nur 40 kg Gesamt-Gepäck mit Angelgerät zurück genommen werden soll. Island Express als Fluggesellschaft lässt sich gerne "Übergepäck" gut bezahlen!
Was haben wir nicht alles in die Mülleimer oder in den Altkleider-Container am Hafen reingedrückt, um das Gewicht einigermaßen hinzukriegen.

Wenn man dann noch weiß, dass die Pilker in Island auch schon mal etwas überdimensioniert sein sollten, um durch die Seelachsschwärme an die Dickdorsche zu kommen, dann kommen schnell einige KG zusammen, die nicht sein dürfen.
Mit Pilkergrößen wie in der Ostsee kann man allenfalls noch im Hafen angeln!

Wer in Island angeln will, sollte sich schon schlau machen, um nicht unnötig Lehrgeld zu bezahlen.



.


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hi, ja stimmt, sweit ich mich informiert habe, braucht man da wirklich riesen Pilker und XXL GuFis für Island.
Allerdings ist das bei der Anlage ALLES dabei, man bekommt dort eine Angelausrüstung und zwar eine Rute "Eisele Atlantic Challenge" mit JIGGING MASTER Multi, also wirklich Gerät vom Feinsten und Pilker sowie Gufis sind auch vor Ort zur freien Benutzung, mann muß nur Abrisse bezahlen, wäre halt ein riesen Vorteil, Ich müsste nur Gewand und Kleinzeugs mitnehmen.
Bei Norwegen ist allerdings Sondergepäck wie Rutenrohr bereits im Flugpreis dabei, also auch keine große Sache.
Bei beiden Touren bin ich nicht alleine und es sind gute Guides mit dabei.
Langsam sollte ich mich entscheiden...
TL
Johannes


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ungeheurer Vorteil,
wenn man die Ausrüstung vor Ort bekommt, vor allen Dingen dann, wenn man durch die Bulleyes sieht, wie die Ruten in den Rutenrohren nach der Landung aus dem "Flieger fliegen" - der eine oder andere Spitzenring kann dann leicht lose oder ab sein.

Ja, dann mach es doch mit Island - nach Norge kommt man immer noch hin. Und wenn die Verpflegung am Ort auch noch gesichert ist, umso besser. 
Nicht soviel flüssige Nahrung mitnehmen, der isländische Zoll ist in Keflavik (internationer Flughafen Islands) ziemlich genau.#6



.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Island, denn Norwegen geht öfter. Den rotten Eishai muss man ja nicht essen.


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Island, denn Norwegen geht öfter. Den rotten Eishai muss man ja nicht essen.



Okay Andal, das hättest Du vielleicht weglassen sollen, um den jungen Mann nicht noch mehr zu verunsichern.

Tatsache ist, dass der Eishai, der dort schwimmt und bis zu 8 m lang wird, nach dem Fang 6 Wochen im Kies eingebuddelt (fermentiert) und danach getrocknet wird. Im frischen Zustand könnte man ihn nicht genießen.

Nach dem Zerteilen in kleinere Teile ist er für weite Bevölkerungsgruppen in Island und Grönland eine Spezialität. Als Besucher und ANGLER kann man sich sehr schlecht einer Einladung entziehen, wenn einem solch ein Stück Gammelhai angeboten wird.

*Da muss man durch und kauen, 
das hab ich auch schon gemacht, und ich leb auch noch!*

Getrocknet wird der Hai auf Grönland und Island als Hundefutter verwendet.

Das soll Dich aber nicht davon abhalten, die Tour zu machen!



.


----------



## racoon (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ganz klar Island. Wieso ? Die Island-Tour dauert 9 Tage, Norwegen- Tour nur 7 Tage.


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ganz klar Island. Wieso ? Die Island-Tour dauert 9 Tage, Norwegen- Tour nur 7 Tage.



Jo, Du hast recht, wenn es schlechtes Wetter gibt und man kann mit dem Boot nicht raus, ist das auch wichtiger Aspekt....die Zeit.

In Norge bin ich mal eine Woche nicht aufs Wasser gekommen, aber dort konnte ich einige MeFos vom Steg eines Yacht-Clubs in der Nähe verhaften. Das hat aber auch nicht jeder.......


.


----------



## Carassius venator (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Nimm das mit dem Eis- und Gammelhai nicht so ernst;
die werden dort in Island zwar (in kleinen Stücken) gegessen, aber wenn man sich vehement weigert, diese "Delikatesse" zu verspeisen, ist das auch kein Problem!

Also, wo soll es denn nun hingehen, nach Norwegen oder Island,
ich denke, wir sind gespannt!



.#c Na, wohin?


.


----------



## MrFloppy (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ich würde das wetter entscheiden lassen. Norwegen hat dn Vorteil, dass du ausser fischen auch noch was anderes machen kannst, falls das wetter nich mitspielt. Saltstraumen ist unweit von bodö, da ist sicher was geboten. 

In den westfjorden bist du wirklich jwd, da ist sonst nicht viel los. 

Ich kenne norwegen im märz, da hatten wir von 11 tagen nur einen totalen ausfalltag, und  da wurde vom ufer gefischt  obs in Island ebenso ist, weiss ich nicht - aber die gegend um die westfjorde ist sehr wetteranfällig... ich würde dort nur zur stabiken wetterzeit im Juli und August hin 

Hab eben gesehen: ihr seid bei rejkiavik, da habt ihr auch Programm... die extreme wetteranfälligkeit bleibt leider.


----------



## Carassius venator (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich würde das wetter entscheiden lassen. Norwegen hat dn Vorteil, dass du ausser fischen auch noch was anderes machen kannst, falls das wetter nich mitspielt. Saltstraumen ist unweit von bodö, da ist sicher was geboten.
> 
> Hab eben gesehen: ihr seid bei rejkiavik, da habt ihr auch Programm... die extreme wetteranfälligkeit bleibt leider.



*Die Blaue Lagune.....*
Wenn auf Island das Wetter zu schlecht für´s Angeln wird, kann er immer die blue lagoon island in der Nähe von Rejkiavik besuchen - bei Minustemperaturen draußen im warmen Wasser paddeln, wobei das Wasser zu 2/3 aus Salzwasser und der Rest Süßwasser ist. Das haben wir auch gemacht, weil wir noch 24 Stunden "Zwangsurlaub" bis zum Abflug hatten. Man kann mit dem Linienbus dort hinfahren.


.


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hi Alle
Danke schon mal für die vielen Beiträge.
In Island wären wir NICHT in den Westfjorden, sondern in Akranes, das ist nicht sehr weit von Raikjavik entfernt und soll (angeblich) recht windgeschützt sein, eher so eine Art Fjord, ich kenne es aber nicht, war noch nie dort.
Ach ja, und wenn ich dort an den Eishai komme, bringe ich für jeden von Euch ein dickes Stück mit (HIHI)
Ich muss mit den Veranstalter (ist für beide Touren der Gleiche) noch ein paar mal mailen, dann entscheide ich mich.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hallo Kollegen
Jetzt ist es doch Norwegen geworden, hauptsächlich aus Kostengründen (kostet etwa die Hälfte von Island) und ausserdem der (für einen Wiener) einfachere Anreise.
Also geht´s ende März nach Bodo am Saltstraumen!
Eine Bitte noch: Da ich noch nie dort war, habe ich im "Norwegen" Bereich des Anglerboards einen neuen Trööt eröffnet mit Bitte um allerlei Tipps und Ratschläge, also, wenn wer von euch schon mal am Saltstraumen war, haut rein.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Ich würde immer wieder Norwegen nehmen. Was hat Island, was Norwegen nicht hat? Große Fische fängt man auch in Nordnorwegen. Die Anreise ist einfacher, der Preis ist niedriger. Die Kiste Fisch musst du auf Island teuer bezahlen. Was soll dieser Quatsch??? Und diese Kiste musst du auch noch teuer ausfliegen lassen. Noch so ein Quatsch.

 Und nur weil ich Nordnorwegen schon kenne, kein Grund für Island #q

 Grad im Frühjahr auf Skrei kannst du fangen bis der Arzt kommt. Trotzdem bitte die 15-Kilo Grenze nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Blutrausch nicht erwünscht.

 Und Touren mit 9 oder 10 Tagen bekommst du auch in Norwegen. Wir sind ab dem 1. April auch wieder in der Ecke Tromsö für 10 Tage. 

 Grüße :m


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

naja...so würde ich das nicht sehen, mag wohl sein das das mit der Mitnahme von Fischen schwieriger ist..

aber wenn ich erzähe ..ich war auf Island dann hört mir jeder zu...Norgwegen ist wie Malle...meine Meinung,

die Landschaft ist karg aber dennoch schön, es gibt einen aktiven Geysir, die blaue Lagune, aktive Vulkane und vieles mehr...ich war dort schon zum angeln und wir planen für 2016 eine weitere Fahrt....

sicher kann man in Norwegen viele schöne Fische fangen....

ich kenne aber auch Leute die mit nichts aus Norwegen zurück gekommen sind...

das passiert die auf Island nicht, mag wohl auch sein das die Reise etwas teurer ist....dafür ist man eben auf Island

Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall

Gruß Christian


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Hi Leute, klar ist Island sicher ein Hammer und steht auch auf jeden Fall auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben, nur eben dieses Jahr nicht, heuer wirds der Saltstraumen, da wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin.
Und der Unterschied war schließlich einfach 2100 Euro für Island (bei Flug ab Wien) vs. 1100 Euro für Norwegen.
Also let´s rock the Eismeer, bunte Bilder gibts dann auch, versprochen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## SnowHH1991 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> *Die Blaue Lagune.....*
> Wenn auf Island das Wetter zu schlecht für´s Angeln wird, kann er immer die blue lagoon island in der Nähe von Rejkiavik besuchen - bei Minustemperaturen draußen im warmen Wasser paddeln, wobei das Wasser zu 2/3 aus Salzwasser und der Rest Süßwasser ist. Das haben wir auch gemacht, weil wir noch 24 Stunden "Zwangsurlaub" bis zum Abflug hatten. Man kann mit dem Linienbus dort hinfahren.
> 
> 
> .



Ich musste gerade ein bisschen schmunzeln, als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Das Schwimmen dort ist wirklich angenehm. Der unangenehme Teil sind aber die gefühlten Tonnen an Haaren, die sich dort auf dem Grund mit dem Schlamm sammeln|sagnix.

Nun bin ich in der Hinsicht ein bisschen überempfindlich, aber jeder der die gleich "Phobie" hat, ist hiermit gewarnt :vik:.

Gruß,

Tmo


----------



## Carassius venator (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade ein bisschen schmunzeln, als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Das Schwimmen dort ist wirklich angenehm. Der unangenehme Teil sind aber die gefühlten Tonnen an Haaren, die sich dort auf dem Grund mit dem Schlamm sammeln
> Gruß,
> Tmo



Kann sein, aber ich hab nix gemerkt, die Temperatur im Wasser ist sogar gut für Rheuma, das kann man merken, wenn man drin rumpaddelt - ANGENEHM!

Aber der junge Kollege hat sich ja für Norwegen entschieden; 
vielleicht scheut er sich auch vor dem Gammel-Eishai auf Island!


.


----------



## Trickyfisher (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Norwegen vs. Island, was machen?*

Nöö, keine Eishai Phobie, ausserdem gibt´s den ja in Norwegen auch.
Aber bitte, schaut auch mal in meinen Trööt im Norwegen Bereich des Anglerboards und gebt mir ein paar Tipps, danke schon mal
Johannes


----------

